# Où acheter l'iphone X  ?



## badalub (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai vu qu'à Londres, ils offrent les airpods avec l'iphone X. 
Je me demande où ce serait le plus interessant de l'acheter du coup dans un environ 1 mois.

Merci d'avance


----------



## NestorK (28 Octobre 2017)

Du mal à comprendre ton message. Tu veux une adresse pour l'acheter à Londres ? 

Perso, si on me demande où acheter un iPhone, surtout au lancement d'un nouveau modèle, je n'ai qu'une réponse : Apple. 

Tu as un topic sur les précommandes l'iPhone X, c'est là qu'il faudrait poser la question.


----------



## badalub (28 Octobre 2017)

MErci pour ton message, 
Je pensais à des fnac, boulanger, topachat ou autres. 
Pourquoi penses tu que Apple est juste mieux


----------



## NestorK (28 Octobre 2017)

badalub a dit:


> MErci pour ton message,
> Je pensais à des fnac, boulanger, topachat ou autres.
> Pourquoi penses tu que Apple est juste mieux


Apple va favoriser la livraison des iPhones via ses propres enseignes physiques et en ligne avec la production pas au niveau et les stock plus que fragiles.

Si tu passes par Boulanger ou Fnac, tu attendras davantage que si tu passes par Apple.

Apple, c'est 15 jours pour rendre le téléphone no questions asked. Pour l'échange, c'est simple et sans bavure. 

Enfin, la garantie en 2ème année qui passe par le vendeur sera directement pris en charge par Apple si tu passes... Par Apple.


----------



## badalub (28 Octobre 2017)

Que se passe t il si il arrive un soucis la 2eme années avec un iphone acheté sur fnac, boulanger ou autre, ailleurs que Apple directement ?


----------



## NestorK (28 Octobre 2017)

badalub a dit:


> Que se passe t il si il arrive un soucis la 2eme années avec un iphone acheté sur fnac, boulanger ou autre, ailleurs que Apple directement ?


Tu passes par la fnac, boulanger ou autre pour faire valoir cette seconde année et eux gèrent Apple de leur coté. C'est moins rapide et on a déjà vu des commerçants trainer des pieds pour cette seconde année...


----------

